# I like videogames



## ƒish (May 25, 2008)

Do you guys like videogames?


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 25, 2008)

God damn,


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, I like them. (stop spamming)


----------



## ƒish (May 25, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> God damn,


----------



## UltraByte (May 25, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> God damn,


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > God damn,


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 25, 2008)

It's a shame


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2008)

I love vidya gamez, I especially like tha one were the guy does da thing!

LOL FTW MMSBATBTTYATLIBTY! (My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, And they're like It's better than yours)


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2008)

Video games.... they have video right?


----------



## Bulerias (May 25, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Video games.... they have video right?


 No, why would you even think they do?


----------



## Tyler (May 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just a hunch.

I herd on teh interwebz.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (May 25, 2008)

The Interwebz are unreliable.  I suggest teh WWW.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 25, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 U iz wayz tu kul 4 me, yah u iz rly kul, cep dat up.


----------



## Melee201 (May 26, 2008)

Of course I like videogames.  Nintendo is the best! :lol:


----------



## dragonflamez (May 26, 2008)

What are videogames?    
:huh:


----------



## SL92 (May 26, 2008)

Games are on video now? Man, I'm behind the times. 

**Shadow_Link_92*drops paddle ball and starts playing Pong.


----------



## Triforce3force (May 26, 2008)

What? Video games?  ...But videos are for watching and games are for playing.  Mind = Blown.


----------



## TwilightKing (May 27, 2008)

This thread is just way too crazy for me, it all went over my head ;P


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 27, 2008)

"JJRamone2" said:
			
		

> God damn,


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2008)

UB and Fabio get the unoriginal award of the year


----------



## UltraByte (May 27, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> UB and Fabio get the unoriginal award of the year


----------

